# How to set up your eJuice Me Up calculator and Mix with a Scale



## Andre (5/6/16)

A good article on mixing by weight here.

Below a good video on how to set up your eJuice Me Up calculator and mix with a scale.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro (5/6/16)

I use both ejuice Me Up and an AWS scale that reads to 0.01 gram. Takes all the fuss and muss out of doing DIY with 100% repeat ability of your recipes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

